# German



## Linni

As to "German", I'll now try to write some sentences that contain this word... Could you correct them?

1) Mit deiner schlechten Deutsch kannst du nichts erreichen.
2) Ich habe Deutsch sehr gern.
3) Sprichst du Deutsch?
4) Kannst du es auch auf Deutsch sagen?
5) Wir lernen Deutsch. 
6) Wir lernen im Deutschen.
7) Sie möchten Deutsche studieren.
8) Sie haben es von Tschechischen ins Deutsche überlagen?
9) Ich hatte eine Eins in Deutsch.
10) Verstehen Sie Deutsch?
11) Im Deutschen sind viele Kompositums.
12) Ist der Unterricht auf Deutsch?


----------



## Henryk

Linni said:


> 1) Mit deinem schlechten Deutsch kannst du nichts erreichen.
> 2) Ich habe Deutsch sehr gern.
> 3) Sprichst du Deutsch?
> 4) Kannst du es (better: "das" instead of "es") auch auf Deutsch sagen?
> 5) Wir lernen Deutsch.
> 6) Wir lernen im Deutschen.
> 7) Sie möchten Deutsche studieren.
> 8) Sie haben es von Tschechischen ins Deutsche überlagen? (Überlagen? Do you mean: "You've translated it from Czech to German?" Then it'd be: "Haben sie es vom Tschechischen ins Deutsche übersetzt?")
> 9) Ich hatte eine Eins in Deutsch.
> 10) Verstehen Sie Deutsch?
> 11) Im Deutschen sind (besser: "gibt es") viele Komposita.
> 12) Ist der Unterricht auf Deutsch?


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> (Überlagen? Do you mean: "Have you translated it from Czech into German?" Then it'd be: "Haben Sie es vom Tschechischen ins Deutsche übersetzt?")


 
Three small corrections.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:


> Three small corrections.


 


> 8) Sie haben es von Tschechischen ins Deutsche überlagen?


 
"You've" ist doch okay?
You've translated it from Czech into German?
Sie haben es vom Tschechischen ins Deutsche übersetzt?

Meine korrigierte Version habe ich nur als Standardfrage wiedergegeben.

A propos, hat jemand einen Link zu dem Faden, wo geklärt wird, wann man "to" und wann man "into" nimmt?


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> "You've" ist doch okay?
> You've translated it from Czech into German?
> Sie haben es vom Tschechischen ins Deutsche übersetzt?
> 
> Meine korrigierte Version habe ich nur als Standardfrage wiedergegeben.


 
Ja, die Sprache ist umgangssprachlich. "Hast du mir mal geholfen? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern." Korrekt ist nur die Inversionsfrage im Deutschen und Englischen, wenn die Frage positiv ist.



> A propos, hat jemand einen Link zu dem Faden, wo geklärt wird, wann man "to" und wann man "into" nimmt?


 
Soweit ich weiß, müsste "to" umgangssprachlich und "into" standardsprachlich" sein. Das ist im Deutschen genauso:

from English into German: vom Englischen ins Deutsch
from English to German: von Englisch nach/in/auf (alle falsch ) Deutsch


----------



## sneeka2

Noch ein paar Worte zu bisher unkorrigierten Sachen:



Linni said:


> 2) Ich habe Deutsch sehr gern.
> Vielleicht besser: "Ich mag Deutsch."
> 
> 7) Sie möchten Deutsche studieren.
> Warum hat das bisher keiner korrigiert? Solange Du nicht _deutsche Menschen_ studieren willst solltest Du sagen *"Sie möchten Deutsch studieren."*


----------



## Whodunit

sneeka2 said:


> Noch ein paar Worte zu bisher unkorrigierten Sachen:


 
Two other comments from my part: 



> 2) Ich habe Deutsch sehr gern.
> Vielleicht besser: "Ich mag Deutsch."


 
Agreed, but that's just a styilistic and no grammar mistake.



> 7) Sie möchten Deutsche studieren.
> Warum hat das bisher keiner korrigiert? Solange Du nicht _deutsche Menschen_ studieren willst solltest Du sagen *"Sie möchten Deutsch studieren."*


 
Henryk has already corrected it, but when you copy a quote, the e (crossed out) becomes e (normal).



			
				Henryk said:
			
		

> 7) Sie möchten Deutsche studieren.


----------



## Linni

Thank you for your corrections.

By the way, is it possible to write the following sentence both with "im Deutschen"? Probably not... I'd just like to know.

12) Ist der Unterricht auf Deutsch?  =>  Ist der Unterricht im Deutsche?




> Henryk hat es schon korrigiert, aber beim Kopieren wird ein durchgestrichenes "e" wieder normal:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Henryk*
> 7) Sie möchten Deutsche studieren.


 
I don't understand it. I mean, I can't translate it .


----------



## Whodunit

Linni said:


> Thank you for your corrections.
> 
> By the way, is it possible to write the following sentence both with "im Deutschen"? Probably not... I'd just like to know.
> 
> 12) Ist der Unterricht auf Deutsch? => Ist der Unterricht im Deutsche?


 
No, that would mean "Are the lessons in the German language?" and I guess it would sound as awkward in English as it does in German.



> I don't understand it. I mean, I can't translate it .


 
No problem. I've translated it for you.


----------



## Linni

Whodunit said:


> No, that would mean "Are the lessons in the German language?" and I guess it would sound as awkward in English as it does in German.


Why do you think it sounds weird? I don't know... I don't know it, of course (my English isn't that good and I can't say "this sounds weird/good"), but in my mother language, if I said "výuka probíhá v německém jazyce", it would just sound more formal.



Whodunit said:


> No problem. I've translated it for you.


Aha... I didn't expect it might mean anything like this .


----------



## Whodunit

Linni said:


> Why do you think it sounds weird? I don't know... I don't know it, of course (my English isn't that good and I can't say "this sounds weird/good"), but in my mother language, if I said "výuka probíhá v německém jazyce", it would just sound more formal.


 
Maybe someone else can explain it better, but "im Deutschen" means "v němčině." Unfortunately, I don't know how it would sound in "výuka probíhá v němčině."


----------



## sneeka2

Whodunit said:


> Henryk has already corrected it, but when you copy a quote, the e (crossed out) becomes e (normal).



Das war nicht das Problem. Der Strich überdeckt perfekt then horizontalen Strich des e, ist vielleicht einen Pixel länger. Hat den tatsächlich jemand gesehen?!

Linni, did you have problems translating this?
"Sie möchten Deutsche studieren."

It means "They want to study German people."


----------



## Whodunit

sneeka2 said:


> Das war nicht das Problem. Der Strich überdeckt perfekt then _(niedliches Denglish )_ horizontalen Strich des e, ist vielleicht einen Pixel länger. Hat den tatsächlich jemand gesehen?!


 
Ja, ich sehe ihn. Das e ist viel dunkler - es sieht zumindest fast wie ein fettgedrucktes *e* aus. Aber wollen wir uns mal nicht drüber streiten. Man kann ja auch keine Kommata wegstreichen, viele machen es aber.


----------



## sneeka2

Whodunit said:


> Der Strich überdeckt perfekt then (niedliches Denglish) horizontalen Strich...



Haha! Ja, ich kann blind tippen, und wenn ich nicht genau hingucke, rutscht mir schonmal ein englisches Wort vollautomatisch raus. 

Also zumindest in Safari kann ich das e nicht sehen. Egal, Deutsche zu studieren ist sicherlich auch lustig.


----------



## Whodunit

sneeka2 said:


> Haha! Ja, ich kann blind tippen, und wenn ich nicht genau hingucke, rutscht mir schonmal ein englisches Wort vollautomatisch raus.


 
Keineswegs schlimm. 



> Also zumindest in Safari kann ich das e nicht sehen. Egal, Deutsche zu studieren ist sicherlich auch lustig.


 
Du hast Recht. Ich habe gerade mal Firefox ausprobiert und man sieht den Strich tatsächlich kaum. Aus diesem Grund empfehle ich IE.


----------



## Linni

Whodunit said:


> Maybe someone else can explain it better, but "im Deutschen" means "v němčině." Unfortunately, I don't know how it would sound in "výuka probíhá v němčině."


Meiner Meinun nach klingt das tschechische "výuka probíhá v němčině" sehr gut. Ich denke, "výuka probíhá německy (auf Deutsch)" klingt seltsam. 



sneeka2 said:


> Linni, did you have problems translating this?
> "Sie möchten Deutsche studieren."
> 
> It means "They want to study German people."


Danke, sneeka2. Ich wusste wirklich nicht, dass "Deutsche" eine Frau aus Deutschland bedeutet. 




sneeka2 said:


> Also zumindest in Safari kann ich das e nicht sehen. Egal, Deutsche zu studieren ist sicherlich auch lustig.


 
Was meintst du? Was ist Safari?


----------



## Henryk

Eine Schriftart. Wie "Times New Roman" oder "Verdana".


----------



## cyanista

Ich glaube, sneeka meinte den Browser Safari.  Übrigens, in meinem Firefox ist der Strich deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## Henryk

Safari, Serifa, ist doch dasselbe.


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:
			
		

> Eine Schriftart. Wie "Times New Roman" oder "Verdana".



<Klugscheißen>
Serifen sind keine Schriftart, sondern Teile des Schriftbildes. Serifen-Schriftarten wie Times haben an den Buchstaben-Enden kleine Querstriche oder Verlängerungen, z.B. eine Art Fuß am f oder die "Spoiler" am B.
</Klugscheißen>


----------



## sneeka2

Linni said:


> Ich wusste wirklich nicht, dass "Deutsche" eine Frau aus Deutschland bedeutet.



Nicht nur Frauen. "Die Deutschen" sind auch generell "deutsche Leute". "Deutsche" zu studieren beinhaltet daher Frauen, Männer und Kinder.



Linni said:


> Was meintst du? Was ist Safari?



In der Tat, ein Browser. Für alle die es interessiert hänge ich hier mal einen Screenshot an. Spot the difference! =)


----------



## elroy

Zu "ist der Unterricht im Deutschen":

This makes no sense in German because "im Deutschen" means "in the German language" in reference to qualities and characteristics of the German langauge.  You do _not_ use it when you mean that German was the language chosen for a particular purpose (da gilt nur "auf Deutsch").

_Im Deutschen gibt es viele Präpositionen._
_Im Deutschen muss das Verb in der Regel in der zweiten Position eines Satzes stehen._

_Ich schreibe gerade ein Buch auf Deutsch._
_Könntest du das bitte auf Deutsch erklären?_ 

Zum unsichtbaren Strich: Ich glaube, es liegt wohl daran, dass Sneeka einen Mac benutzt!  Also entweder schaffst du dir einen PC an oder passt einfach sorgfältiger auf den Bildschirm auf.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Zum unsichtbaren Strich: Ich glaube, es liegt wohl daran, dass Sneeka einen Mac benutzt!  Also entweder schaffst du dir einen PC an oder passt einfach sorgfältiger auf den Bildschirm auf.



Nein, nicht unbedingt. Hier ist - falls dieses Thema ins CS-Forum verschoben werden sollte - noch meine Firefox-Version zum Vergleich (ich benutze einen PC):


----------



## Linni

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob man in diesen Fälle auch "im Englischen/Deutschen" benutzen kann. 



> Ein Problem besteht darin, dass "Adverb" *in deutsch* nicht unbedingt genau dasselbe ist, wie *in Englisch* "adverb".
> 
> * In Deutsch* gibt es unterschiedliche Definitionen, je nachdem, welcher Grammatikschule man zugehört. Das hat mich schon selber verwirrt.



"Quelle": http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3240307&postcount=7

(Lieber stelle ich die Frage in diesem Thread, weil ich mir nicht zu sicher bin, ob ich wieder eine Regel verstoßen würde, wenn ich die Frage in dem anderen Thread stellen würde.)


----------

